# LTT Leather Care kit review



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

After getting some expert advice from Epoch and recommendations from Gaz_W and Dave KG I bought the LTT car care kit.

It is a nice little kit comprising of a foam cleaning product, a protectant and then a maintenance spray.

The leather in the car was dirty, but generally in a fairly good condition. I started by hoovering the seats with my vacuum cleaner to make sure they were completely free of loose dirt before cleaning.

I was told by Jon and LTT leather that a plastic brush such as a nail brush or a dish washing brush would be good, so I got my hands on this dish washing brush whilst in tesco which I used to agitate the product, only using light pressure.










Foam goes on...










Brush agitates










Residue is removed quite soon after I finish agitating the cleaner...










I gave most of the seats a couple of hits of the cleaner and the dirt coming out was great to see










The seats not only looked alot nicer, but they felt so much more smooth than they did prior to cleaning...










I now moved on to the protectant which I sprayed onto the seats and wiped over with a microfiber applicator










I was very pleased with the finished result...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Already been busy I see, Neil!

Nice one on getting into the seats, and glad to see a protectant going on there too


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice review...thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

how much do these kits cost bud? 
wouldnt mind having one of these


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aha did you buy this on Saturday at the South meet, as I also bought the same kit although I have not had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> how much do these kits cost bud?
> wouldnt mind having one of these


 Hi Karl the show price was £30 for all 3 bottles apparently it cost more when buying from the LTT web site


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews - it is always good to hear that the products are performing well.

If you ring the office you can get 10% off any products if you mention DW. Unfortunately we cannot at the moment offer this discount via the website but we are working on it.

Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought the kit for £45 just a few days before the show, doh! Could have saved myself some money, but you know the kit works and I'm just happy knowing my seats are protected, that was my primary concern.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you like the results Neil :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

been using the kit for a year now and its good stuff IMHO. Been repackaged since I got mine but is easy to use and leaves a good finish. Good to see the Bimmer getting up to standard :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad you found it a good buy Neil

I think you'll find the maintanance product rather nice too


----------

